# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Khun Benz - Nhà hàng vắt vẻo trên cây ở Thái Lan

## hantt.163

*Các du khách đến thăm khu du lịch tại miền nam Thái Lan  sẽ được tận hưởng cảm giác hòa mình vào thiên nhiên khi dùng bữa tại  một nhà hàng treo ngay sát bên bãi biển.*

 

Nhà hàng Khun Benz của resort Soneva Kiri, cung cấp một loại hình dịch vụ độc đáo là thưởng thức bữa ăn trên "tổ chim".



Từ trên nhà hàng độc đáo này, khách hàng được tận  hưởng không gian thoáng đãng, khung cảnh lãng mạn. Phóng tầm mắt ra xung  quanh là một màu xanh ngút mắt của rừng và biển.



Phương thức phục vụ của nhà hàng cũng khá đặc biệt,  nhân viên đu mình trên dây để đem đồ ăn và những chai champagne mát lạnh  đến cho thực khách.



Nhân viên của nhà hàng thao tác nhanh nhẹn, thoắt cái  họ đã hoàn thành công việc và nhường lại không gian riêng tư cho khách  hàng



 Cận cảnh nhà hàng treo trên cây ở Thái Lan. "Tổ chim"  này được làm từ gỗ bạch đàn, gỗ công nghiệp và tuân thủ các nguyên tắc  thân thiện với môi trường.


Soneva Kiri Resort & Spa đã dành 5 năm để cho ra mắt nhà hàng độc đáo này.

 
Đến với nhà hàng treo, khách hàng sẽ được hòa mình vào  thiên nhiên và thưởng thức những món ăn ngon miệng trong một không gian  hết sức lãng mạn.(vnExpress)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## littlelove

độc đáo thật đấy

----------


## rose

ước gì đc đến đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## thientai206

như này thì chờ bao nhiêu lâu sẽ được ăn? Có muốn đi WC cũng pai chờ lâu nữa -_-

----------


## hoaban

Một ý tưởng hay và độc đáo.

----------


## missan

Được ngồi trên đây ăn uống thì tuyệt nhỉ, nhưng muốn đi WC thì sao nhỉ.

----------


## dung89

độc đáo thật nhưng phải đu dây trèo lên hả trời

----------


## kohan

ý tưởng độc đáo nhỉ

----------


## phuongtroixa

rất độc đáo. ước gì 1 lần dc đến đây (ước mơ xa xỉ quá)

----------

